# Wireless card going bad?



## mehunt50 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a Tosheba Satellite laptop and a Belkin G Wireless router. My laptop connection was fine for about 6 months, and now it just comes in and out. Others have used the WiFi at my house without any problems. The connection will work fine for a couple minutes, then still show that it is connected but the webpage I am on will loose connectivity. Really frustrating! Is my wireless card going bad? Any other ideas as to what this could be?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## mehunt50 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is that screen shot, any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the environment looks OK, perhaps something running on the machine is screwing up networking? Can you try a wired connection and see if that's stable?


----------



## mehunt50 (Jun 14, 2010)

I hadn't ever tried that, looks like I am having the same problems when it is plugged in that I am on the wireless. It will connect for a bit (sometimes a few seconds) then disconnect, then reconnect. Sometimes it times out a page, sometimes it just delays the loading process. Any idea what could be causing that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try it in *Safe Mode with Networking* using a wired connection.


----------



## badeth (May 20, 2010)

I had a similar incident and had my cable company out several times, they ultimately had to replace the cable service line from the box on the utility pole to my residence. This resolved the problem and for over a year now, no problems. good luck trying to convince them that the problem is theirs though, they hate to be proven wrong.


----------



## msc90 (Oct 3, 2008)

Had A similar issue with my acer laptop I know it wasnt the wireless router, 

I opened the laptop cleaned the connectors on the Wireless Card and it has worked fine every since


----------

